# Lake Lyell



## Greg V (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi all

I made a spare of the moment decision on Friday night to go for a fish to Lake Lyell on Saturday.

Conditions
The Barometer was 1021 and rising to 1022or23 in the afternoon. It is always important to fish a rising barometer in freshwater impoundments. The water temp was 14deg and wind 5 knots in the morning and10 knots during the day, and not a cloud in sight.
The dam is very low at the moment with all power boats banned from the area due to the low water.

I hit the water at 6:00 am it was a hard slog to carry the kayak to the waterÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s edge due to the ramp being closed while what looks like work being carried out to lengthen the existing ramp.
Started trolling some small minnows a lot of small trout were splashing around on the surface one even launched itself into the side of the kayak but could not even get a strike.
After 1 hr of trolling finally the rod buckled and a nice size rainbow trout was jumping and doing some aerobatics before it went into the keeper net. Working all the obvious fish holding spots I managed 6 fish 33 to 40 cm for five hours fishing. All fish fought hard and displayed some good areal stunts. I love it when you hook a trout on the troll my immediate reaction after grabbing the rod from the rod holder is to look back and see the fish jump and splash on the surface trying to throw the lure.
It was a good day considering the low water level, low oxygen levels and blue green agley outbreak I spoke to a few people on the banks bait fishing all of them only had between one and two fish.

Hear are some photos below of the day

Cheers Greg.V


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

Mate, nice conditioned fish, well done.

Another great day by someone else to make me green with envy!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Greg V said:


> The Barometer was 1021 and rising to 1022or23 in the afternoon. It is always important to fish a rising barometer in freshwater impoundments.


Greg a nice session mate, don't forget to put an entry on the May monthly comp as trout are not seen to often

As regards to the barometer, I was aware that a rising bar is the optimum, and have heard that its preferable that it be above 1020...do you agree with the 1020 case mate, or have another opinion?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice result Greg. Any hints on the lures?


----------



## Greg V (Sep 12, 2005)

******
The fish were in good condition and fought hard concidering the water quality

Dodge
Yes 1020 or higher presure is good i agree. There are times when the barometer may stay below 1020 and fishing is still good.
eg; The is 1009 for a period of a week or so and it rises to 1011 this slight change will triger the fish to feed also.
As for the comp i will post a fish

Peril
hints on the lures. I have posted some photos of the lures i caught fish on, on saturday. The top two dive to 10ft i used these in the later part of the day due to the fish moving deeper as the sun rose high. The bottom two i used earley in the morning before the sun rose over the hill.

occy
thanks mate thought id give them a go havent been out there in two years and lake lyell is a top spot to kayak espically now with no power boats alowed.


----------



## Greg V (Sep 12, 2005)

lures i caught fish on


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice catch there Greg, Lyle is a nice spot, shame the water level is getting so low.

Dan


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbQzLgkAAA9fgAASQIEAAICAFIA/796gIABkRU/TUeqeymjaRoNPSA1TynpNMTQ9CYgAhhBzJ5sNfWiHe9UupqLj/LzOjCAcpYqZTc6SJkbnKA3SDyIu6wG8fU0kdNw1U8P0jxW8wW2fhrGyLwKF79jmxFPiQCkbQDDS/F3JFOFCQtDMuCQ=


----------



## Greg V (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Dan A 
Hopefully we get some rain soon to top up all our dams so we dont lose any more established impoundments.

Hi Red
Thanks for that i will add this to the Wiki not too good on the computer but see how I go. Hopefully you will put this info to good use soon down your way some top trout fisheries down there. This time last year i was working down there and some of the local boys would tell me of their trips to eucumbene bagging out on trout.

Cheers Greg


----------



## Jamie Robley (Mar 24, 2007)

slo at w h


----------



## Greg V (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi, Jamie Robley
I Dont generally you use tassie devils much Used them twice first time lost a larg rainbow due to hooks being thrown Second time lost two fish due to hooks being thrown Then i switched to minnows and got 10 hits with only 1 fish lost in 3 hrs of fishing all keepers (2 years ago) havent used them since.

Regards Greg V


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Greg, nice work on the trout mate, I remember when you were in Canberra you were talking about Lake Lyell as a good trout fishery.

About the Tassie Devils, I read an article in (I think) Freshwater Fishing where a guy did a bit of a study on Tassies, using either the standard trebles or a single hook - he had a heaps better hookup rate on the single hook, and didn't lose as many fish after hookup - might be worth a try if you can bring yourself to use tassies again :wink:


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

What I've seen most do is get rid of the wire and either tie a single hook or a treble direct to the line, with maybe a small bead before the hook.


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

Here's my very secret little secret too, but don't tell anyone:

I have noticed that trout and salmon often attack baitfish schools from the front first, then come back to clean up the stunned fish. This is why you will get your lure smashed but not hook up.

One trick to increasing hookups is to replace the treble with a single hook, as stated, but also put another single hook on the front of the lure.

You will hook up twice as many again - guaranteed!


----------

